
Git client for Windows - brlnwest
https://www.git-tower.com/blog/tower-for-windows-launch/
======
BoorishBears
Really glad to see this coming to Windows.

To me Tower is the perfect combination of a coherent UI and a powerful tool.

If only more software I used could follow that theme...

